# Cooden meet 2022. Friday 24th June.



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2021)

Next years meet has been booked, little bit earlier than usual, but the course is busy with society meets already!!
Limited to 30 players to avoid a repetition of this years confusion.
Price has crept up a little and is now £77.00 per person for 36 holes, coffee, lunch and three course evening meal.
There are a few regulars that come every year so will add their names later as I am at work at the moment and the boss is watching....😱😱😱


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 14, 2021)

I’m in


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 14, 2021)

Enjoyed it this year, would like to give it another go, but not sure what's going on that far ahead. Can you pencil me in for now please, potentially with a plus one, although I'm not sure he wants to lose that amount of balls again 🤣


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Enjoyed it this year, would like to give it another go, but not sure what's going on that far ahead. Can you pencil me in for now please, potentially with a plus one, although I'm not sure he wants to lose that amount of balls again 🤣
		
Click to expand...

It won't be windy next year Geezer.
I can personally guarantee it
🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## chrisd (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm up for it if fit enough 🙂


----------



## Dando (Aug 14, 2021)

If there’s room for a little one, I’ll be keen mate


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2021)

1. Smiffy
2. Fish
3. Full Throttle (Buggy)
4. SteveW86
5. Dando
6. Chrisd
7. NeedMyWedge*
8. NeedMyWedge Guest*
9. Leftie
10. Dhan
11. Bratty
12. Ray Taylor
13. Sharon Strahan
14. Greg Lindley
15. Norman Porritt
16. LetitRip
17. Badger
18. Grizzly
19. Aztecs27


----------



## Dando (Aug 14, 2021)

I won’t book a hotel as i might get cut from the final list 🤣🤣


----------



## chrisd (Aug 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			I won’t book a hotel as i might get cut from the final list 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

No "might" about it 🤣


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			I won’t book a hotel as i might get cut from the final list 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

No chance. First thirty to put their names down. What happened this year won't happen again you minge.


----------



## Badger (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm up for donating more balls to the locals !


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2021)

Badger said:



			I'm up for donating more balls to the locals !
		
Click to expand...

Good lad. You know it makes sense Rodney
😉😉😉


----------



## Bratty (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm in!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2021)

Bratty said:



			I'm in!
		
Click to expand...

Cushty. No wind next year, guaranteed. I might actually get a nice trophy made up as this meet has been going on so long.
"The Cooden Bowel" has got a nice ring to it.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 16, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Cushty. No wind next year, guaranteed. I might actually get a nice trophy made up as this meet has been going on so long.

"The Cooden Bowel" has got a nice ring to it.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to arse you to provide one !


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I was going to arse you to provide one !
		
Click to expand...

The cheek!!!!
😱😱😱😱😱


----------



## chrisd (Aug 16, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			The cheek!!!!
😱😱😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

I suppose I'll go to the bottom of the list now 🙂🙂


----------



## gopher99 (Aug 17, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I suppose I'll go to the bottom of the list now 🙂🙂
		
Click to expand...

Depending on what group you could be in, it could be a bum deal


----------



## chrisd (Aug 17, 2021)

gopher99 said:



			Depending on what group you could be in, it could be a bum deal
		
Click to expand...

That one cracked me up


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I suppose I'll go to the bottom of the list now 🙂🙂
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you a ring


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2021)

Just a bump. Plenty of spaces left (booked for 30).......


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2021)

Apologies lads. Due to the fact I am being messed around left, right and centre by Cooden golf club, this meeting will no longer be happening. I cannot believe that somebody in charge of society bookings can keep their job after being so inept at it. Shower of shite...


----------



## Captainron (Sep 4, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Apologies lads. Due to the fact I am being messed around left, right and centre by Cooden golf club, this meeting will no longer be happening. I cannot believe that somebody in charge of society bookings can keep their job after being so inept at it. Shower of shite...
		
Click to expand...

That’s unreal. Twice on the trot.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2021)

Captainron said:



			That’s unreal. Twice on the trot.
		
Click to expand...

Never had this problem until this year. She is absolutely useless.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 4, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Never had this problem until this year. She is absolutely useless.
		
Click to expand...

Shame Rob, its always been a great day out. 

Thanks for what you've done over time 👍👍


----------



## Bratty (Sep 4, 2021)

Well that sucks, but completely understand. And as others have said, great work over the years, mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2021)

I emailed her on the 14th August to confirm the date and numbers. Had to send another email to chase her up again today, she is now saying that the date we had confirmed has now been allocated to another group. She gave me an alternative with teeing off times of 10am and 3pm. I told her that with ten slots required the last group wouldn't be going out until gone 4o'clock!!
She told me that they don't normally allow visiting groups to tee off until midday, and that they were making an exception for our group!!! Excuse me, what have we been doing for the last 8 or 9 years????


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2021)

That’s a proper kick in the dogs dangly bits mate


----------



## IanM (Sep 4, 2021)

Take your cash elsewhere.....  

We had issues with Langland Bay this week.  Guy got stroppy so I said forget it, we'll spend our cash at another course.  Ps. I'm emailing your caterer to tell them your arrogance has just lost them 50 covers!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2021)

Right ...just an update.
The Secretary has now got involved, the 10th of June is still a "no go" but he has given us the 24th June as a definite, with teeing off times at the usual 9.30 and 2.30.
He has apologised profusely for the confusion, and I have accepted his apology.
So the price, and format stays the same, the only alteration is the date.
If all those interested could let me know that this is okay, I'll go ahead and book it 
Sorry for the change and I hope that it doesn't put you off attending.
Rob


----------



## Bratty (Sep 5, 2021)

Well done, Smiffy! I'm in!


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 5, 2021)

Crappy organisation on the part of the club, but, if there are still spaces left, the new date is one I can make.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2021)

That's good to hear lads. I may well start a new thread as no doubt some forumers will miss the updates.


----------



## IanM (Sep 5, 2021)

I won't know my availability for this for several months... but great excuse for a few days golf in Sussex


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 5, 2021)

tbh, the new date works for me as I may be in wales on the original date.

I'm in (buggy included), unlucky Rob


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 5, 2021)

Still in with a plus one for now.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2021)

Any more for any more? Still quite a few spaces left.....


----------



## Badger (Sep 30, 2021)

No problem with date change for me Rob


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 8, 2021)

Stick me down Rob. Need to work out the logistics as it’s quite the schlap from the West Country 😱 but you, Ray and Rog sold it to me today.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 8, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			Stick me down Rob. Need to work out the logistics as it’s quite the schlap from the West Country 😱 but you, Ray and Rog sold it to me today.
		
Click to expand...

Even with the risk of playing with me, it's worth it, mate! You'll have a blast.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bratty said:



			Even with the risk of playing with me, it's worth it, mate! You'll have a blast.
		
Click to expand...

It would be my pleasure. Just hope you don’t mind a few choice words. I’ve been known to be a bit sweary. Hope that doesnt bother you 🤔🥴


----------



## IanM (Oct 9, 2021)

You're kidding! Smiffy's exclamations will be heard as far away as Dover!!


----------



## Bratty (Oct 30, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			It would be my pleasure. Just hope you don’t mind a few choice words. I’ve been known to be a bit sweary. Hope that doesnt bother you 🤔🥴
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I've just seen this! You have no idea who you sent that to, do you! Smiffy thought we were going to get kicked off St Melion because of my swearing! 😳🤣 I'm much better now, but I have no issue with others swearing. 👍🏻


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 1, 2021)

Bratty said:



			Sorry, I've just seen this! You have no idea who you sent that to, do you! Smiffy thought we were going to get kicked off St Melion because of my swearing! 😳🤣 I'm much better now, but I have no issue with others swearing. 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

your reputation proceeds you mate - it was the first thing Smiffy said about you before he introduced us at Blackmoor  clearly that didn't come across in my last post. haha! 

In summary: we'll both be barred from Cooden no doubt.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 1, 2021)

Bratty said:



			Smiffy thought we were going to get kicked off St Melion because of my swearing! 😳🤣
		
Click to expand...

Correction.
I thought *YOU* were going to get kicked off of St Mellion.
😳😳😁


----------



## Bratty (Nov 1, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			your reputation proceeds you mate - it was the first thing Smiffy said about you before he introduced us at Blackmoor  clearly that didn't come across in my last post. haha!

In summary: we'll both be barred from Cooden no doubt.
		
Click to expand...

If Cooden allow Smiffy there, we'll be fine!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2021)

Just bumping for anybody who hadn't seen it and fancied coming along.
Still quite a few spaces available....

*1. Smiffy
2. Fish
3. Full Throttle (Buggy)
4. SteveW86
5. Dando
6. Chrisd
7. NeedMyWedge*
8. NeedMyWedge Guest*
9. Leftie
10. Dhan
11. Bratty
12. Ray Taylor
13. Sharon Strahan
14. Greg Lindley
15. Norman Porritt
16. LetitRip
17. Badger
18. Grizzly
19. Aztecs27 
20. Oddsocks (Buggy)
21. Dufferman
22. JustOne
23. BigPhil14*



*Reserves
1. Midnight
2. Spongebob59*


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 29, 2021)

We up for this if there is room smithy.  With a shot knee I may have to share a buggy but if there’s room please put me in.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 30, 2021)

Can you stick me down as a reserve please young fella, I won't know till nearer the time but will tell you with plenty of notice mate 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 3, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Can you stick me down as a reserve please young fella, I won't know till nearer the time but will tell you with plenty of notice mate 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

Can you stick me on the reserve/possibly list please.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Can you stick me on the reserve/possibly list please.
		
Click to expand...

List updated.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 5, 2022)

Good to see James out with his sticks, if any guest spots open up can you let me know rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Good to see James out with his sticks, if any guest spots open up can you let me know rob.
		
Click to expand...

Guest spots are available mate. First thirty to put their names forward are in geezer 👍👍👍


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 5, 2022)

Please put one in for me please mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Please put one in for me please mate.
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2022)

Just a courteous reminder...
I am not looking for payment in advance of this meeting, it's always been "pay on the day" and that's the way I'd prefer it to stay.
But if anyone "no shows" without sufficient warning, they will be liable for the full amount.
Thank you
Rob


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Just a courteous reminder...
I am not looking for payment in advance of this meeting, it's always been "pay on the day" and that's the way I'd prefer it to stay.
But if anyone "no shows" without sufficient warning, they will be liable for the full amount.
Thank you
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Let’s hope no one has booked a hotel room in case you get too many


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			Let’s hope no one has booked a hotel room in case you get too many
		
Click to expand...

Limited to 30 mate.
Once bitten and all that...


----------



## BigPhil14 (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm keen if there are still spaces!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 8, 2022)

BigPhil14 said:



			I'm keen if there are still spaces!
		
Click to expand...

8 spaces left as it currently stands.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 9, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			8 spaces left as it currently stands.
		
Click to expand...

7 now


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 9, 2022)

More importantly what was mr smith doing awake posting a 2.44, dirty stop out!


----------



## Bratty (Jan 9, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			More importantly what was mr smith doing awake posting a 2.44, dirty stop out!
		
Click to expand...

He'd just finished on the phone with Babestation!


----------



## Dando (Jan 9, 2022)

Bratty said:



			He'd just finished on the phone with Babestation!
		
Click to expand...

thats only 30 seconds


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 9, 2022)

Bratty said:



			He'd just finished on the phone with Babestation!
		
Click to expand...

Heard a rumour he tried to reverse the charges too!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 9, 2022)

He was using his new fleshlight, sorry I mean flashlight


----------



## IanM (Jan 9, 2022)

He's been playing St Andrews at midnight to avoid the higher green fees!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 9, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			More importantly what was mr smith doing awake posting a 2.44, dirty stop out!
		
Click to expand...

I wish.
Try cat jumping up onto bed and sneezing in your face.
That would do it...
😡😡😡😡😡


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 10, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I wish.
Try cat jumping up onto bed and sneezing in your face.
That would do it...
😡😡😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

Lock the bugger out in the rain!


----------



## paddyc (Feb 17, 2022)

Could you put me down for this Rob please. Not played Cooden but heard its nice track and a cracking deal. Is anyone going down the day before and playing and staying over? Cheers


----------



## Bratty (Feb 17, 2022)

paddyc said:



			Could you put me down for this Rob please. Not played Cooden but heard its nice track and a cracking deal. Is anyone going down the day before and playing and staying over? Cheers
		
Click to expand...

It's a great course. You'll love it.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2022)

paddyc said:



			Could you put me down for this Rob please. Not played Cooden but heard its nice track and a cracking deal. Is anyone going down the day before and playing and staying over? Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Robin, (Fish), and Rob, (Full Throttle), both stay overnight and the latter normally plays somewhere locally on the Thursday. May well be worth pinging him a message.
You won't be able to get hold of Robin as he's been banned...


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2022)

paddyc said:



			Could you put me down for this Rob please. Not played Cooden but heard its nice track and a cracking deal. Is anyone going down the day before and playing and staying over? Cheers
		
Click to expand...

*1. Smiffy
2. Fish
3. Full Throttle (Buggy)
4. SteveW86
5. Dando
6. Chrisd
7. NeedMyWedge* (Buggy)
8. NeedMyWedge Guest* (Buggy)
9. Leftie
10. Dhan
11. Bratty
12. Ray Taylor
13. Sharon Strahan
14. Greg Lindley
15. Norman Porritt
16. LetitRip
17. Badger
18. Grizzly
19. Aztecs27
20. Tonto
21. Dufferman
22. JustOne
23. BigPhil14
24. PaddyC
25. Norrin Radd (Buggy)*




*Reserves
1. Midnight
2. Spongebob59*


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 22, 2022)

Need to bag a buggy for my +1 please Rob, he'll never make two rounds on foot.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 23, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Need to bag a buggy for my +1 please Rob, he'll never make two rounds on foot.
		
Click to expand...

Noted and amended above


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 28, 2022)

Put me down for this smudger and I will need a buggy as well mate 👍


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2022)

Norrin Radd said:



			Put me down for this smudger and I will need a buggy as well mate 👍
		
Click to expand...

You're in Son, and good to have you back.


----------



## Tonto (Mar 1, 2022)

Could I join you for this?
Happy to make room if a regular wants the space.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2022)

Tonto said:



			Could I join you for this?
Happy to make room if a regular wants the space.
		
Click to expand...

You are aware this is on the Sussex coast?
You're more than welcome to come along but it's a bit of a distance away from you


----------



## Tonto (Mar 1, 2022)

Would be visiting my dad in Kent, about an hour away.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2022)

Tonto said:



			Would be visiting my dad in Kent, about an hour away.
		
Click to expand...

No problem 
I'll add you to the attendees
👍


----------



## Smiffy (May 15, 2022)

With Rogers (Leftie's) current woes, the attendees are now looking like this. Plenty of spaces available if you'd like to come along....

*1. Smiffy
2. Fish
3. Full Throttle (Buggy)
4. SteveW86
5. Dando
6. Chrisd
7. NeedMyWedge* (Buggy)
8. NeedMyWedge Guest* (Buggy)
9. Norrin Radd (Buggy)
10. PaddyC
11. Bratty
12. Tonto
13. JustOne
14. Greg Lindley
15. Norman Porritt
16. LetitRip
17. Badger
18. Grizzly
19. Dufferman*

*Reserves
1. Midnight
2. Spongebob59*


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 15, 2022)

Rob, I’m going to have to duck out I’m afraid. I was hoping the wife would make some improvement, but she’s still Sick, so I’ll need to be on hand to be on dad duty I’m afraid. 
Sorry for not contacting sooner.


----------



## Bratty (May 15, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Rob, I’m going to have to duck out I’m afraid. I was hoping the wife would make some improvement, but she’s still Sick, so I’ll need to be on hand to be on dad duty I’m afraid.
Sorry for not contacting sooner.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, mate. Hope things improve soon.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 15, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Sorry to hear that, mate. Hope things improve soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. Once she gives birth all her physical ailments should disappear, apparently. Only 3 months to go 😬


----------



## Bratty (May 15, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Thanks mate. Once she gives birth all her physical ailments should disappear, apparently. Only 3 months to go 😬
		
Click to expand...

Once she gives birth, yours are likely to start! 🤣🤣


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2022)

With the number of people dropping out I might just make this a friendly little four-ball..😳😳😳😳


----------



## Grizzly (May 18, 2022)

Definitely not dropping out, but with the state of my legs I might need a buggy!


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 20, 2022)

For anyone thinking about this, played here for the first time last year and really enjoyed the course, despite the 50mph hurricane wind that plagued us that day. £77 for two rounds, lunch and dinner is an absolute bargain, if you're in the area, or have the day off, it's a good day out. A bit of a trek for me, but had so much fun down there last year, happy to do it again.


----------



## Dando (May 20, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			For anyone thinking about this, played here for the first time last year and really enjoyed the course, despite the 50mph hurricane wind that plagued us that day. £77 for two rounds, lunch and dinner is an absolute bargain, if you're in the area, or have the day off, it's a good day out. A bit of a trek for me, but had so much fun down there last year, happy to do it again.
		
Click to expand...

Played it twice and totally agree although there’s some dodgy characters that usually attend


----------



## chrisd (May 20, 2022)

Dando said:



			Played it twice and totally agree although there’s some dodgy characters that usually attend
		
Click to expand...


Is there? I've not met any of them 🤔🤔


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 20, 2022)

Dando said:



			Played it twice and totally agree although there’s some dodgy characters that usually attend
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to be polite


----------



## full_throttle (May 20, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			For anyone thinking about this, played here for the first time last year and really enjoyed the course, despite the 50mph hurricane wind that plagued us that day. £77 for two rounds, lunch and dinner is an absolute bargain, if you're in the area, or have the day off, it's a good day out. *A bit of a trek for me*, but had so much fun down there last year, happy to do it again.
		
Click to expand...

only a meagre 183 miles each way for me, plus a slight detour to Royal Eastbourne the day before


----------



## Dando (May 20, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			I was trying to be polite 

Click to expand...

Being polite is overrated


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2022)

Is anyone traveling down on the Thursday?

I’m staying just down the road for a few days so more than happy to meet for a few beers and maybe a curry


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2022)

Fish will be coming as will full throttle. They stay overnight. And justone will be here too. Great Italian in Bexhill 😉😉😉


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Fish will be coming as will full throttle. They stay overnight. And justone will be here too. Great Italian in Bexhill 😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

An Italian curry 🤪


----------



## Bratty (May 24, 2022)

Is anyone travelling M25 then A21? If so, is there any chance they could pick me up en route, please? PM me if you might be able to, please.
Dando is doing Carry on Camping, otherwise he'd have been the perfect chauffeur!🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2022)

Dando said:



			An Italian curry 🤪
		
Click to expand...

Not a great lover of curry but there are a few decent ones in town. One of the best is called the Shiplu. Always raises a titter when you ask the wife whether she'd like to be taken up the Shiplu...😳😳😳
But as I say, the Italian, Picasso Express, is really good, and belting value for money.


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Not a great lover of curry but there are a few decent ones in town. One of the best is called the Shiplu. Always raises a titter when you ask the wife whether she'd like to be taken up the Shiplu...😳😳😳
But as I say, the Italian, Picasso Express, is really good, and belting value for money.
		
Click to expand...

[QUOTE="Bratty, post: 2503986, member: 5729"

Italian will be fine mate


----------



## Bratty (May 24, 2022)

@Smiffy, is there room for a mate of mine? He may also act as my chauffeur! 🤣


----------



## Smiffy (May 25, 2022)

Bratty said:



@Smiffy, is there room for a mate of mine? He may also act as my chauffeur! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

No problem Simon. Plenty of spaces available. Just need to know his name to add him to the list mate.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 25, 2022)

I'll definitely not be coming, still waiting for one final hospital appointment, hopefully next year.


----------



## Bratty (May 25, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			With Rogers (Leftie's) current woes, the attendees are now looking like this. Plenty of spaces available if you'd like to come along....

*1. Smiffy
2. Fish
3. Full Throttle (Buggy)
4. SteveW86
5. Dando
6. Chrisd
7. NeedMyWedge* (Buggy)
8. NeedMyWedge Guest* (Buggy)
9. Norrin Radd (Buggy)
10. PaddyC
11. Bratty
12. Tonto
13. JustOne
14. Greg Lindley
15. Norman Porritt
16. LetitRip
17. Badger
18. Grizzly
19. Dufferman
20. Mark Bignell (Bratty's only friend)*

*Reserves
1. Midnight
2. Spongebob59*

Click to expand...


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 28, 2022)

Smiffy I have a mate who is up for it  any chance?


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2022)

Norrin Radd said:



			Smiffy I have a mate who is up for it  any chance?
		
Click to expand...

No problem geezer. Name would be good
😉😉😉


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 28, 2022)

Richard valentine mate plays off 18 member at lwews


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 28, 2022)

Lewes 
Ffs fat fingered Fred strikes again


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 30, 2022)

Bugger and blast , sorry smiffy but he has just called me to say his wife has other plans made so he can't make it


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2022)

With two weeks to go, just checking that everybody is still okay for this.
Please bear in mind, any "no shows" will be liable for full payment.
Thanks
Rob

*1. Smiffy (Buggy)
2. Fish
3. Full Throttle (Buggy)
4. SteveW86
5. Dando
6. Chrisd
7. NeedMyWedge* (Buggy)
8. NeedMyWedge Guest* (Buggy)
9. Norrin Radd (Buggy)
10. PaddyC
11. Bratty
12. Tonto
13. JustOne
14. Mark Bignell (Bratty's only friend)
15. Norman Porritt (Buggy)
16. LetitRip
17. Badger
18. Grizzly
19. Dufferman*

*Reserves
1. Midnight*


----------



## Dando (Jun 11, 2022)

looking forward to it mate.

The caravan is packed and ready to cause endless tailbacks on the roads.

Just need to collect some lucky heather and make more pegs


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 11, 2022)

all good, pm sent


----------



## Bratty (Jun 11, 2022)

I'm in, as is Bignell.
Cheers, Rob.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 11, 2022)

Still in Rob


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 11, 2022)

Still in, albeit concerned about the outcome of talks to avert rail strikes that week because of they do go ahead, Im screwed!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			Still in, albeit concerned about the outcome of talks to avert rail strikes that week because of they do go ahead, Im screwed!
		
Click to expand...

Where are you based mate???


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 11, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Where are you based mate???
		
Click to expand...

West London.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			West London.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmmm!
Just wondered if anybody could help out??!


----------



## paddyc (Jun 11, 2022)

All good Rob looking forward to it . Just make sure  its about 20 degrees sunny and no wind.


----------



## Bratty (Jun 11, 2022)

paddyc said:



			All good Rob looking forward to it . Just make sure  its about 20 degrees sunny and no wind.
		
Click to expand...

Less windy than this, please!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2022)

paddyc said:



			All good Rob looking forward to it . Just make sure  its about 20 degrees sunny and no wind.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I've ordered geezer...
😉😉😉😉😉


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Less windy than this, please!
		
Click to expand...

Possibly the worst conditions I have ever tried to play golf in... Certainly one to tell the grandchildren about
😱😱😱😱


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Less windy than this, please!
		
Click to expand...

thats just a light breeze mate


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			thats just a light breeze mate
		
Click to expand...

That particular picture was taken during a lull in the conditions.
I can tell, because the flagstick is still in the hole...🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			That particular picture was taken during a lull in the conditions.
I can tell, because the flagstick is still in the hole...🥺🥺🥺
		
Click to expand...

So only a 5 club wind


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			So only a 5 club wind
		
Click to expand...

I remember I played in a competition at Highwoods the week after, and mentioned to one of the guys I was playing with that we had played at Cooden in those conditions.
"Oh, you were one of them were you?" he replied, so obviously word got around that some loons were out playing that day.
Local legends I think we are...🤣🤣🤣


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 12, 2022)

Both still in Rob, should be  looking forward to it, although after yesterdays severe lack of golfing ability……..


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 12, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Less windy than this, please!
		
Click to expand...

You must have waited for a lull in the breeze to take that last year


----------



## Bratty (Jun 12, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			You must have waited for a lull in the breeze to take that last year
		
Click to expand...

The phone kept blowing out of my hand!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2022)

If anyone fancies a nice meal the evening before, there is a great Italian in town called Picasso Express. Food is superb, as is the service, and it's not expensive. If you fancy it let me know and I'll book a table up. Alternative is an Indian at a place called The Shiplu.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2022)

*1. Smiffy (Buggy)
2. Fish
3. Full Throttle (Buggy)
4. SteveW86
5. Dando
6. Chrisd
7. NeedMyWedge* (Buggy)
8. NeedMyWedge Guest* (Buggy)
9. Norrin Radd (Buggy)
10. PaddyC
11. Bratty
12. Dufferman
13. JustOne
14. Mark Bignell (Bratty's only friend)
15. Norman Porritt (Buggy)
16. LetitRip
17. Badger
18. Grizzly*


----------



## Dando (Jun 13, 2022)

Rob,
Is there a dress in the clubhouse for the evening meal?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			Rob,
Is there a dress in the clubhouse for the evening meal?
		
Click to expand...

No mate. Smart casual.
If it hasn't rained at all, which I don't think it will, just a change of shirt and a squirt under the 'pits with some Lynx.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2022)

I'll be posting up tee times and groups soon.
Just need to confirm final numbers with the club early next week and still waiting for a couple of players to confirm that they are attending.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2022)

Another one pulled out. Good job I pm'd them, otherwise I'd never have known.
Tossers


----------



## Tonto (Jun 13, 2022)

As I said, I am sorry I can't make it.
I informed you as soon as I knew.
I was really looking forward to it, but life got in the way.
I don't appreciate the name calling, but it says more about you than me.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2022)

Tonto said:



			As I said, I am sorry I can't make it.
I informed you as soon as I knew.
I was really looking forward to it, but life got in the way.
I don't appreciate the name calling, but it says more about you than me.
		
Click to expand...

That wasn't aimed at you, as you weren't the only one to pull out, but if the cap fits, by all means wear it 
You informed me as soon as you knew?
Strange that "as soon as you knew" coincided with me sending you a pm asking if you were still attending.
It's begs the question of when you would have told me had I not asked if you were still coming? If today is the soonest you knew, that is an amazing coincidence.
I just get fed up of people who put their names down to attend and then require chasing up, only to be told they're no longer coming.
Try organising a large meet sometime. It's fun.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 13, 2022)

Easy number left then Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Easy number left then Rob
		
Click to expand...

It is indeed.
As long as nobody else pulls out, we have 6x3 balls.
Individual Stableford in the morning, and team Stableford in the afternoon. Best score to count on the first 6 holes, two best scores to count on the following 6, and all three scores to count on the last 6.
£10.00 each in the prize pot, (if that's ok with everybody), will give us a prize fund of £180.00. £50.00 1st prize, £30.00 2nd and £20.00 3rd in the morning, with £60.00 to the winning team in the afternoon, £40.00 to second place team ...they can argue between themselves how they split £40.00 up between the three of them.....😉😉😉😉


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 13, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			It is indeed.
As long as nobody else pulls out, we have 6x3 balls.
Individual Stableford in the morning, and team Stableford in the afternoon. Best score to count on the first 6 holes, two best scores to count on the following 6, and all three scores to count on the last 6.
£10.00 each in the prize pot, (if that's ok with everybody), will give us a prize fund of £180.00. £50.00 1st prize, £30.00 2nd and £20.00 3rd in the morning, with £60.00 to the winning team in the afternoon, £40.00 to second place team ...they can argue between themselves how they split £40.00 up between the three of them.....😉😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

You’ll get more people signing up with such a healthy prize pot Rob.

£10 is fine with me.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			You’ll get more people signing up with such a healthy prize pot Rob.

£10 is fine with me.
		
Click to expand...

God, it could end up like the Trilby Tour all over again!!!
😳😳😳😳😳😁😉


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 13, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			God, it could end up like the Trilby Tour all over again!!!
😳😳😳😳😳😁😉
		
Click to expand...

Are you providing the sombreros?


----------



## Dando (Jun 13, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			God, it could end up like the Trilby Tour all over again!!!
😳😳😳😳😳😁😉
		
Click to expand...

Who’s the “short game wizard?”


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			God, it could end up like the Trilby Tour all over again!!!
😳😳😳😳😳😁😉
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a high chair to sit on as they tee off


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2022)

"You will be disqualified if you are not stood by the first tee at least 15 minutes before your tee time. This is to make it look like there are hundreds of spectators watching all of the action. You will also be disqualified if you wear wet weather gear that covers up our fine range of bespoke tailoring, so even if it is hosing down, don't bother to pack it"... yours sincerely, The Fat Controller.


----------



## Dando (Jun 13, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			"You will be disqualified if you are not stood by the first tee at least 15 minutes before your tee time. This is to make it look like there are hundreds of spectators watching all of the action. You will also be disqualified if you wear wet weather gear that covers up our fine range of bespoke tailoring, so even if it is hosing down, don't bother to pack it"... yours sincerely, The Fat Controller.
		
Click to expand...

Your auto correct is playing up mate - he’s not a fat “controller”


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2022)

It added the roller bit 😳😳😳😳


----------



## Bratty (Jun 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			Who’s the “short game wizard?”
		
Click to expand...

Not you...! 🤣


----------



## Dando (Jun 13, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Not you...! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

my 3 attempts from 60 yards on 9 today would prove you right!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2022)

Just a reminder that we have the 1st tee booked from 9.30am so if you could arrive at the club no later than 8.30 that would be great. Tee is again booked from 2.30pm.
Payment method preferred is *CASH* as I have to go and sort it out with the secretary at lunchtime, and cash is sooo much easier.
Coffee on arrival.
18 hole individual Stableford.
Ham Egg & Chip lunch
18 hole team Stableford
Evening meal (no need to change)
I'll be popping down the club this week sometime to finalise things, with only 18 of us playing now, the evening meal should be considerably earlier than usual so we won't be too late away.
Will update as soon as I know more.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2022)

Catering.

Coffee on arrival. 
Bacon rolls/breakfast available but additional cost 

Lunchtime
Ham, egg and chips.

Evening meal
Homemade battered fish and chips with mushy peas 
Apple crumble and custard
Coffee/Tea 

Hope this is okay for everyone?????


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2022)

Enjoy all ⛳️👍


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Catering.

Coffee on arrival.
Bacon rolls/breakfast available but additional cost

Lunchtime
Ham, egg and chips.

Evening meal
Homemade battered fish and chips with mushy peas
Apple crumble and custard
Coffee/Tea

Hope this is okay for everyone?????
		
Click to expand...

fine for me mate


----------



## Bratty (Jun 14, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Catering.

Coffee on arrival.
Bacon rolls/breakfast available but additional cost

Lunchtime
Ham, egg and chips.

Evening meal
Homemade battered fish and chips with mushy peas
Apple crumble and custard
Coffee/Tea

Hope this is okay for everyone?????
		
Click to expand...

Smashing!
Can you remind me the cost, please?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Smashing!
Can you remind me the cost, please?
		
Click to expand...

£77.00 mate, cash preferred as it makes paying the secretary easier.
😉😉😉


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2022)

Got fed up with the chicken and leek pie. Been visiting Cooden for the past eight years and had chicken and leek pie every time!!! Clucking hell...😱😱😱😱


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2022)

Have reserved 5 buggies at a special rate of £30.00 each for the day for those that want them.
👍👍👍


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2022)

*Final details...…..
Arrive 8.30am onwards, 1st tee booked from 9.30am.
Coffee on arrival. If you'd like any food (rolls/breakfast etc.) this will be at additional cost.
18 holes individual Stableford 
Lunch from 1pm (Ham, Egg and Chips)
18 holes team event in teams of 3. Best score of the 3 on holes 1-6, best 2 scores of the 3 on holes 7-12 and all three scores to count on holes 13-18.
Evening meal from approx. 6.30pm consisting of fish & Chips with Apple crumble to follow.
Cost of day is £77.00 per player (CASH PREFERRED) with an additional £10.00 going in the pot for prizes.
Full handicap allowance and we'll be playing from the yellow tees where the slope index is 121.*

*GROUPS:*

*9.30: SMIFFY, NORMAN PORRITT & DANDO (SMIFFY & NORMAN IN BUGGY)
9.38: NEED MY WEDGE & GUEST & PADDYC (NEED MY WEDGE & GUEST IN BUGGY)
9.46: FULL THROTTLE, NORRIN RADD AND FISH (FULL THROTTLE & NORRIN RADD IN BUGGY)
9.54: JUST ONE, LET IT RIP, BADGER
10.02: CHRISD, STEVEW86, DUFFERMAN
*10.10: BRATTY, MARK BIGNALL, GRIZZLY*

*As I say, I have reserved 5 buggies in total, which means there are 2 left. If anyone else would like to reserve one, let me know and I can amend the list above.
Buggies can be driving down fairways etc. there are no cart paths to worry about just to let you know.
I have a couple of small prizes that I will donate myself to say "thank you" for coming along, these will be a nearest the pin prize on the 3rd hole, and a longest drive prize on the 6th, both held during the morning round. Please do not get too excited, these aren't fourballs at Wentworth or anything like that....*

*Just to confirm that there is no need to change afterwards for the meal, smart casual only is required. As long as it isn't forecast to rain, which I don't think it will be, just a change of shirt will do for me, but remember, no golf shoes of any description for the meal.
Hope that the above is okay, fingers crossed for good weather (long range forecast is looking good) and if you have any other questions or requests, please let me know.
Rob*

** HAVE MOVED GRIZZLY INTO THE LAST GROUP AS HE MAY BE DELAYED DUE TO THE EXPECTED DISRUPTIONS WITH THE RAIL NETWORK.*


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 15, 2022)

Smiffy said:



*Final details...…..
Arrive 8.30am onwards, 1st tee booked from 9.30am.
Coffee on arrival. If you'd like any food (rolls/breakfast etc.) this will be at additional cost.
18 holes individual Stableford 
Lunch from 1pm (Ham, Egg and Chips)
18 holes team event in teams of 3. Best score of the 3 on holes 1-6, best 2 scores of the 3 on holes 7-12 and all three scores to count on holes 13-18.
Evening meal from approx. 6.30pm consisting of fish & Chips with Apple crumble to follow.
Cost of day is £77.00 per player (CASH PREFERRED) with an additional £10.00 going in the pot for prizes.
Full handicap allowance and we'll be playing from the yellow tees where the slope index is 121.*

*GROUPS:*

*9.30: SMIFFY, NORMAN PORRITT & DANDO (SMIFFY & NORMAN IN BUGGY)
9.38: NEED MY WEDGE & GUEST & PADDYC (NEED MY WEDGE & GUEST IN BUGGY)
9.46: FULL THROTTLE, NORRIN RADD AND GRIZZLY (FULL THROTTLE & NORRIN RADD IN BUGGY)
9.54: JUST ONE, LET IT RIP, BADGER
10.02: CHRISD, STEVEW86, DUFFERMAN
10.10: BRATTY, MARK BIGNALL, FISH*

*As I say, I have reserved 5 buggies in total, which means there are 2 left. If anyone else would like to reserve one, let me know and I can amend the list above.
Buggies can be driving down fairways etc. there are no cart paths to worry about just to let you know.
I have a couple of small prizes that I will donate myself to say "thank you" for coming along, these will be a nearest the pin prize on the 3rd hole, and a longest drive prize on the 6th, both held during the morning round. Please do not get too excited, these aren't fourballs at Wentworth or anything like that....*

*Just to confirm that there is no need to change afterwards for the meal, smart casual only is required. As long as it isn't forecast to rain, which I don't think it will be, just a change of shirt will do for me, but remember, no golf shoes of any description for the meal.
Hope that the above is okay, fingers crossed for good weather (long range forecast is looking good) and if you have any other questions or requests, please let me know.
Rob*

Click to expand...

A vokey wedge will do


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			A vokey wedge will do
		
Click to expand...

Somewhere in the back of my mind...
🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2022)

thank the lord I'm not with Pouty @Bratty


----------



## Bratty (Jun 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			thank the lord I'm not with Pouty @Bratty 

Click to expand...

Smiffy is a very close second!!!! 😜😜


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 16, 2022)

Smiffy said:



*...…..
Arrive 8.30am onwards, 1st tee booked from 9.30am.
Coffee on arrival. If you'd like any food (rolls/breakfast etc.) this will be at additional cost.*

Click to expand...

Hey Rob, I seem to remember from last year that the kitchen didn't open until 9 and was a bit if a rush to get something to eat. Might of been because of covid(?), can you confirm if it still opens that late please. If so, may be better to eat before hand.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2022)

As far as I know the kitchen will be open. I was down there the other morning at just before 8 and people were scoffing!!
I think it might just have been due to covid geezer.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 16, 2022)

The pro shop have been very good at letting me pop a charge into my cart battery at lunchtime every time I've played there, I trust they will be as accommodating?


----------



## Dando (Jun 16, 2022)

chrisd said:



			The pro shop have been very good at letting me pop a charge into my cart battery at lunchtime every time I've played there, I trust they will be as accommodating?
		
Click to expand...

Do you pop yourself on charge as well?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2022)

chrisd said:



			The pro shop have been very good at letting me pop a charge into my cart battery at lunchtime every time I've played there, I trust they will be as accommodating?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they would Chris


----------



## chrisd (Jun 16, 2022)

Dando said:



			Do you pop yourself on charge as well?
		
Click to expand...

Us oldies have stamina James. I managed 2 rounds last year in the 100mph winds we enjoyed 😁


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Us oldies have stamina James. I managed 2 rounds last year in the 100mph winds we enjoyed 😁
		
Click to expand...

19 degrees, sunny intervals and a "fresh breeze" forecast for next Friday at the moment......for "fresh breeze" read "3 club wind"


https://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/tn40


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 17, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			19 degrees, sunny intervals and a "fresh breeze" forecast for next Friday at the moment......for "fresh breeze" read "3 club wind"


https://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/tn40

Click to expand...


Not as windy as last year then?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 17, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing everyone, and hoping that the golf god's don't interfere with my game and just leave me alone to make an idiot of myself on the course, (off the course I do that without any help).
    I'm playing Tilgate forest this Saturday, and that will be the third round that I will have played since covid hit .I played Lewes three weeks ago and shot 90 which fits my h/cap of 18.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 17, 2022)

Gentlemen and Smiffy, I'll be there early so don't be shy, I'll happily take your £10 prize fund off you.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2022)

full_throttle said:



			Gentlemen and Smiffy, I'll be there early so don't be shy, I'll happily take your £10 prize fund off you.
		
Click to expand...

You've got the job squire...


----------



## Bratty (Jun 17, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			** HAVE MOVED GRIZZLY INTO THE LAST GROUP AS HE MAY BE DELAYED DUE TO THE EXPECTED DISRUPTIONS WITH THE RAIL NETWORK.*

Click to expand...

I was worried it was because Fish had said he didn't want to play with me again! 🤣


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 17, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I was worried it was because Fish had said he didn't want to play with me again! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I would ask what im letting myself in for... But you have to play with me and that is infinitely worse!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2022)

I played Tilgate forest yesterday,  and the golfing god's decided to jump all over me ,I was dire ,so hopefully I have got rid of the rubbish and will be striping it down the middle with metronomic regularity.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2022)

Norrin Radd said:



			I played Tilgate forest yesterday,  and the golfing god's decided to jump all over me ,I was dire ,so hopefully I have got rid of the rubbish and will be striping it down the middle with metronomic regularity.
		
Click to expand...

Remind me to bring my video camera so that I can post for all to see...
🤔🤔🤔🤔😉


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Remind me to bring my video camera so that I can post for all to see...
🤔🤔🤔🤔😉
		
Click to expand...

You can go off people ya know.😜


----------



## Dando (Jun 19, 2022)

Norrin Radd said:



			I played Tilgate forest yesterday,  and the golfing god's decided to jump all over me ,I was dire ,so hopefully I have got rid of the rubbish and will be striping it down the middle with metronomic regularity.
		
Click to expand...

How was the course? Last I heard there were more temp greens than proper ones in use


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 19, 2022)

Dando said:



			How was the course? Last I heard there were more temp greens than proper ones in use
		
Click to expand...

Last time I played there was the year the clubhouse burnt down.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2022)

Re Tilgate ,,, it's in fine nick , the greens aren't the fastest but I think that's more to do with the fact it gets an awful lot of footfall and they don't scalp them too short . They held a pitch shot well 
  The clubhouse is good and the beer is cold.
 It's not my favourite course but I didn't book it . Just asked to play .


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 19, 2022)

Norrin Radd said:



			I played Tilgate forest yesterday,  and the golfing god's decided to jump all over me ,I was dire ,so hopefully I have got rid of the rubbish and will be striping it down the middle with metronomic regularity.
		
Click to expand...

Never played it. I lived right next to it and didn’t even know it was there….😳


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Never played it. I lived right next to it and didn’t even know it was there….😳
		
Click to expand...

It's not too bad for a public course. Some decent holes, some "meh" holes. Some thieving little scrotes too. Eighth hole will see the little so and so's run out from the trees and nab your golf ball after you've played your second shot, and then they bugger off on their bikes...
😡😡😡😡😡


----------



## Bratty (Jun 21, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			It's not too bad for a public course. Some decent holes, some "meh" holes. Some thieving little scrotes too. Eighth hole will see the little so and so's run out from the trees and nab your golf ball after you've played your second shot, and then they bugger off on their bikes...
😡😡😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

So, when playing Tilgate, swap your AVX for a Top Flite on the 8th tee, right? 🤣


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 24, 2022)

Have a great day everyone. The Cooden meet is always a superb day, gutted I could not make it this year. Play well and it looks like the weather will be on your side.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 24, 2022)

Lovely morning here this morning. Little bit overcast, warm and very little breeze.
Ideal day for golf to be honest!!
👍👍👍


----------



## Bratty (Jun 24, 2022)

Not ideal for golf. 6 points after 9! 🤡💩


----------



## paddyc (Jun 24, 2022)

Swingalot said:



			Have a great day everyone. The Cooden meet is always a superb day, gutted I could not make it this year. Play well and it looks like the weather will be on your side.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you mate just down the road from you! Weather is great , course superb, ham and eggs lovely. Ready to go out again.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 24, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Not ideal for golf. 6 points after 9! 🤡💩
		
Click to expand...

Wow - that many - you're surpassing expectations............!!


----------



## Leftie (Jun 24, 2022)

Have a good day boys.


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 24, 2022)

paddyc said:



			Where are you mate just down the road from you! Weather is great , course superb, ham and eggs lovely. Ready to go out again.
		
Click to expand...

I know, not far away at all. Always enjoy the trip and a good set of lads. Enjoy.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Lovely morning here this morning. Little bit overcast, warm and very little breeze.
Ideal day for golf to be honest!!
👍👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Shame our old mate fishy isnt about no more, i miss his blow by blow accounts at this meet😉


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 24, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Not ideal for golf. 6 points after 9! 🤡💩
		
Click to expand...

Ouch. Was you drinking with Fish last night? 🤪


----------



## Dando (Jun 24, 2022)

Just back from another great day at
Cooden

Thanks again to Rob for organising it and getting us some decent weather.

Played ok this morning for 34 points  and longest drive.

This afternoon I didn’t putt until the 6th but the team held strong and we ended up winning


----------



## Bratty (Jun 24, 2022)

Totally agree with Dando! Great day, Rob, as always. And so lovely to see that your health obviously isn't an issue shooting 41 points, ffs! Double mine! 🤦🏻‍♂️
Cooden is a course I love, but it doesn't love me. 99 first round, 91 second round, off 11. Ooops. Never fails to make me smile playing there though, no matter how badly!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2022)

Hope you all had a good day - was there lots of baby draws from Fish or too hungover from the night before 🥳


----------



## Dando (Jun 24, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hope you all had a good day - was there lots of baby draws from Fish or too hungover from the night before 🥳
		
Click to expand...

Let’s not go there mate


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 24, 2022)

Another cracking meet Rob. Thoroughly enjoyed it and will be back next year.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 24, 2022)

Did anyone take up the challenge and knock one into the sea 😉


----------



## Badger (Jun 24, 2022)

Put one on the railway line in the afternoon


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2022)

Badger said:



			Put one on the railway line in the afternoon
		
Click to expand...

As a train was going by ? 😁


----------



## Badger (Jun 24, 2022)

Unfortunately not given the way they've messed up my week !


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 25, 2022)

As others have said, a really good day, weather wise perfect, course was in lovely condition too.
Really good to see everybody and well played Badger on your 44 points in the morning. Terrific scoring.
I came second with 41 and Dufferman came in 3rd with 40.
Longest drive was won by Dando, and nearest the pin was won by JustOne (he's still got the old magic apparently)....
Afternoon team competition was won by myself, Dando and Norman Porritt with 90 points....

Just like to add a massive (and I do mean *MASSIVE*) "Thank you" to Badger for being such a gentleman. It really was much appreciated mate.


----------



## Badger (Jun 25, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			team
		
Click to expand...

No problem, thanks as always for organising a great day.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2022)

Great day as usual at Cooden, good to see so many familiar faces . Thanks to Stevew86 and Dufferman for being great company. We all played some good, bad and ugly golf but thought Duffermans 40 points would win, but Badger must have played really well with 44 points and it couldn't have gone to a nicer guy. 

If anyone is in the Cooden area there are a fair number of Honma balls to be found! Also thanks to everyone for realising my legs were not "out of bounds" markers as this was only my second round wearing shorts this year. 

Not sure about 36 holes next year as I reach another " significant birthday" but lets see.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 25, 2022)

Great course great company and great organising by smiffy. 
 Just a shame my game took a holiday. The day was just a pleasure all round and I can't leave without commenting on the shot of the day. 
 The shot was played by paddy c on the last hole ,green side bunker and a full swing saw the ball not only clear the green but the twenty foot high hedge forty yards the other side of the green never to be seen again ,unless you own the garden in which it landed. 
  A truly magnificent shot 
well played all the winners and bratty bid you forget which end of the club to hold .
My thanks go to smiffy and to my playing partner full throttle (Rob)for making the day .
  Already looking forward to next year


----------



## paddyc (Jun 25, 2022)

Norrin Radd said:



			Great course great company and great organising by smiffy. 
 Just a shame my game took a holiday. The day was just a pleasure all round and I can't leave without commenting on the shot of the day. 
 The shot was played by paddy c on the last hole ,green side bunker and a full swing saw the ball not only clear the green but the twenty foot high hedge forty yards the other side of the green never to be seen again ,unless you own the garden in which it landed. 
  A truly magnificent shot 
well played all the winners and bratty bid you forget which end of the club to hold .
My thanks go to smiffy and to my playing partner full throttle (Rob)for making the day .
  Already looking forward to next year
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thanks mate I'm sure your every shot was perfect.


----------



## paddyc (Jun 25, 2022)

Thanks for the day Rob. First time at Cooden and course was excellent, food top drawer. Definitely  would like to do again next year. Cheers to playing partners Brian (Need my wedge) and Owen for the company.


----------



## Dando (Jun 25, 2022)

paddyc said:



			Yeah thanks mate I'm sure your every shot was perfect.
		
Click to expand...

At least you got it out mate!


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 25, 2022)

just in from another round, not so good today

Thanks Rob for organising once again, Thanks Norrin Radd for your company on the course and thanks to PaddyC for your company 

Congratulations to the winners

Looking forward to next year


----------



## dufferman (Jun 25, 2022)

Cracking day. Great course. Donated plenty of Bridgestones to the rough and water. Can't wait for next year.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 25, 2022)

Late to the plaudits, but thanks for organising again Rob. Course is in great nick and a pleasure to play in the the sunshine. Only lost two balls in yesterday (both in the morning) compared to nine last year….. 36 & 39 points for me, nearly pipped you in the afternoon team event too. Thoroughly enjoyed the knock, food was good as was the company, always a pleasure to golf with PaddyC.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 26, 2022)

Forgive the , but I was gutted to have missed the Cooden meet this year but, on the bright side, it did bring back so many good memories from the many, many years that I have been on here.

Iirc, the 1st proper Cooden meet that Smiffy organised there was in 2010.  I had met and played with him a few times before and he OK’ed me bringing my son in law (Chris), who wasn’t on the Forum, down with me.  I picked Chris up at some ungodly hour and my daughter came to the door to see us off.  For reasons I’ll never understand, I knew instantly that she was pregnant with my first grandchild and this was in my head all that day.  Chris didn’t find out until very late that evening apparently!

Looking through photos of that meet there, many of the originals are still posting on the Forum and still sometimes attending the Cooden event (e.g. Smiffy, Golfmmad, Bratty, Pieman, Justone,) but sadly for one reason or another many have left leaving great memories at this and other events.  Murph with his outrageous dress sense and head covers, Richard C and his FIL Charlie, RickG who left us far too soon and would have a different outfit for the morning and afternoon rounds, Lig the Turbanator, Viscount17 and his John Daly trousers, etc, etc.

Rob.  You have done so much over the years in bringing people together at meets - Cooden, Gainsborough, Forest Pines, Chartham Park etc (I hope Lydd wasn’t one of yours), and turning strangers into friends, friends into lifelong buddies, and for this I thank you from the bottom of my heart.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Dando (Jun 26, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Forgive the , but I was gutted to have missed the Cooden meet this year but, on the bright side, it did bring back so many good memories from the many, many years that I have been on here.

Iirc, the 1st proper Cooden meet that Smiffy organised there was in 2010.  I had met and played with him a few times before and he OK’ed me bringing my son in law (Chris), who wasn’t on the Forum, down with me.  I picked Chris up at some ungodly hour and my daughter came to the door to see us off.  For reasons I’ll never understand, I knew instantly that she was pregnant with my first grandchild and this was in my head all that day.  Chris didn’t find out until very late that evening apparently!

Looking through photos of that meet there, many of the originals are still posting on the Forum and still sometimes attending the Cooden event (e.g. Smiffy, Golfmmad, Bratty, Pieman, Justone,) but sadly for one reason or another many have left leaving great memories at this and other events.  Murph with his outrageous dress sense and head covers, Richard C and his FIL Charlie, RickG who left us far too soon and would have a different outfit for the morning and afternoon rounds, Lig the Turbanator, Viscount17 and his John Daly trousers, etc, etc.

Rob.  You have done so much over the years in bringing people together at meets - Cooden, Gainsborough, Forest Pines, Chartham Park etc (I hope Lydd wasn’t one of yours), and turning strangers into friends, friends into lifelong buddies, and for this I thank you from the bottom of my heart.

Cheers mate.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully we’ll see you on the course soon


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			Hopefully we’ll see you on the course soon
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that...
👍👍


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Rob.  You have done so much over the years in bringing people together at meets - Cooden, Gainsborough, Forest Pines, Chartham Park etc. and turning strangers into friends, friends into lifelong buddies, and for this I thank you from the bottom of my heart.
Cheers mate.
		
Click to expand...

You senile old twonk.
You've forgotten The Addington, Woburn, East Brighton, Woodhall Spa, Tyrrell's Wood, Chart Hills and Whittington Heath to name just a few more.
But I get what you mean...
😉😉😉😉💋💋💋


----------



## Bratty (Jun 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			Hopefully we’ll see you on the course soon
		
Click to expand...

I third that, and what a lovely post, @Leftie! Missed you at Cooden.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			You senile old twonk.
You've forgotten The Addington, Woburn, East Brighton, Woodhall Spa, Tyrrell's Wood, Chart Hills and Whittington Heath to name just a few more.
But I get what you mean...
😉😉😉😉💋💋💋
		
Click to expand...

Did you arrange my first ever meet at Redlibbets?
Anyway Rob , you are a legend !


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Did you arrange my first ever meet at Redlibbets?
Anyway Rob , you are a legend !
		
Click to expand...

No mate.
I've never played Redlibbets
🤔🤔🤔


----------



## JustOne (Jun 29, 2022)

Late(ish) reply, had to get home to North Wales and that took a few days.

Wow! Cooden in good playing conditions...makes a pleasant change!
What a lovely day and great to see all of you that turned up.
Played with Badger who showed us a master class in scoring and all round solid golf - 44pts and I tip my hat to you sir, what a lovely round 
Little bit wary about Smiffy getting 41pts I mean WTF!!! he NEVER scores that high, not even across 2 rounds normally.
Shame that Bratty melted in the heat, he played so well last year.

Grizzly - shame you couldn't make it, hopefully next year.

*Massive thanks to Badger.... kudos mate.... won £50 for best round and DONATED IT to Smiffy who was massively out of pocket
Really nice touch, REALLY NICE*

Big thanks to Smiffy for organising and well done mate for finally putting a couple of VERY respectable rounds together.
@Leftie, lovely words mate, hopefully will see you there next year.

Cheers guys, you all seemed to have pretty decent scores... apart from Bratty 
See you next year.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 2, 2022)

Thread cleaned up and reopened 
The non attendee has paid what he owed and calm has descended.

Let’s move on  👍


----------



## Pants (Jul 4, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thread cleaned up and reopened
The non attendee has paid what he owed and calm has descended.

Let’s move on  👍
		
Click to expand...

That's good to hear


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thread cleaned up and reopened
The non attendee has paid what he owed and calm has descended.

Let’s move on  👍
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your help Phil.
It was much appreciated.
👍👍👍👍


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2022)

Just as a postcript to this thread and to let everybody know what happened in the end....

Thanks to Fraggers intervention, Fish paid for his place.
The other non attendee (Grizzly) contacted me himself to apologise and pay for his place, the railman's strike put paid to his hopes of attending. He had, by the way, kept me posted all the way along how his efforts were going. 
I have been in contact with Badger, and reimbursed him his £50.00 winnings. His kind gesture was much appreciated by myself.
I am playing with Richard twice next week and will pass on to him the odd £3.00's that everybody told me to put towards help for heroes, another gesture that was very much appreciated. 
Thanks very much for the support lads, there is a new thread up for next years meet, and I will be taking payment in advance to avoid a repeat of this years happenings...


----------

